# A bike for the wife



## middleagecyclist (2 Jul 2012)

My wife wants a new bike. She has a totally crap BSO from around 1990. It weighs a ton and handles like a pig. She cycles rarely but wants to do more with me and the Golden Child, primarily on nice easy trails and the like. She is just under 5" tall, wants a step thru frame and hates derailleur gears. I am looking for a light(ish) weight bike with an upright riding position, flattish/swept bars, mudguards and hub gears. I am struggling finding anything to fit such criteria with a small enough frame. Can anyone help?


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Jul 2012)

At the risk of getting shot for yet again mentioning Halfords, I have the apollo metis but it may be too heavy for what your wife wants, the etienne is lighter. Giant do a really nice ladies step through but I don't know the name and can't seem to find it on line although I drool over it in my local bike shop window occasionally. 
Or what about a Pashley??


----------



## Hicky (3 Jul 2012)

Dawes Cambridge mixte, or dutchess...both nice bikes, dont know the weight but lovely steel frame though.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2012)

A couple of options:

Velocampus in Leeds uses Ridgeback Aveneida bikes: http://www.ridgeback.co.uk/bike/avenida-7

My wife (who's 5' 3") has a Specialized Globe Daily 2 Step-thru in Small. That's decent enough. http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/specialized-globe-daily-2-step-through-12


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2012)

Worth checking out Pinnacle bikes (Evan's own brand). My wife has a Stratus 3.0 and loves it. She's 5' 3" and has the small frame. Down side for the OP is it has gears - has she tried a new bike with trigger shifters though ? Piece of cake to use. My wife has been fine with hers and she still admits she doesn't understand them !


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Jul 2012)

my specialized vita has a sort-of step through, not sure how small a frame they come in though.


----------



## PK99 (3 Jul 2012)

Sounds like a good deal, when can you collect her?


----------



## MrJamie (3 Jul 2012)

Im thinking that hub geared bikes are probably more city than trail orientated. Like Fossyant im wondering if she doesnt like the number of gears or has had a cheap bike with poor/no indexing, trigger shifters are so nice and easy to use and a bigger range of gears would presumably help with hills. 

Only had a second to look but maybe something like, http://www.decathlon.co.uk/elops-7-id_8160123.html


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2012)

There seems to be a real gap in the market for a bike that fits the OP's criteria - all the suggestions so far have derailleur gears and/or weigh a ton.

The Charge Mandoline (5spd) or Decanter (3spd) look interesting possibilities.
http://chargebikes.com/bikes/mandoline/
http://chargebikes.com/bikes/decanter/

No info on weight on the website - probably not especially light but maybe lighter than a Pashley.

d.


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Only had a second to look but maybe something like, http://www.decathlon.co.uk/elops-7-id_8160123.html


 
Nice but weighs 21kg!

"City" bikes should be fine for light trails - they should have the clearance for decent rugged tyres.

d.


----------



## ushills (3 Jul 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> My wife wants a new bike. She has a totally crap BSO from around 1990. It weighs a ton and handles like a pig. She cycles rarely but wants to do more with me and the Golden Child, primarily on nice easy trails and the like. She is just under 5" tall, wants a step thru frame and hates derailleur gears. I am looking for a light(ish) weight bike with an upright riding position, flattish/swept bars, mudguards and hub gears. I am struggling finding anything to fit such criteria with a small enough frame. Can anyone help?


 You didn't mention how much you wanted to pay but have a look a the options at rosebikes, they have a brilliant range of city bikes etc but they are pricey.


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> A couple of options:
> 
> Velocampus in Leeds uses Ridgeback Aveneida bikes: http://www.ridgeback.co.uk/bike/avenida-7
> 
> My wife (who's 5' 3") has a Specialized Globe Daily 2 Step-thru in Small. That's decent enough. http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/specialized-globe-daily-2-step-through-12


I like both of these, particulalry the Ridgeback. It's just if a 15" frame is going to be small enough. Will have a look though. Thanks


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Im thinking that hub geared bikes are probably more city than trail orientated. Like Fossyant im wondering if she doesnt like the number of gears or has had a cheap bike with poor/no indexing, trigger shifters are so nice and easy to use and a bigger range of gears would presumably help with hills.
> 
> Only had a second to look but maybe something like, http://www.decathlon.co.uk/elops-7-id_8160123.html


Available in one size of 26". Too big and heavy. Thanks though.


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2012)

No step-through option, but Islabikes have a very good rep for bikes for the smaller person.


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 Jul 2012)

ushills said:


> You didn't mention how much you wanted to pay but have a look a the options at rosebikes, they have a brilliant range of city bikes etc but they are pricey.


Too pricey for the missus. She would really object to that kind of money on a bike for her good self. And nothing really to suit her either. Thanks though.


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> Velocampus in Leeds uses Ridgeback Aveneida bikes: http://www.ridgeback.co.uk/bike/avenida-7


Really like the look of this one if the 15" frame is small enough. Trouble is all the dealers so far are saying the Nexus 7 hub specced bike is now discontinued. Gonna do some more ringing round tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2012)

That Ridgeback is nice. Same budget range I paid for the misus. Has the same suspension seat post. It works, but my wife just fits with the post at minimum. If your wife is shorter, it's ditch the suspension post for a standard one. That will give you a couple of inches spare.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2012)

I've done similar with the Globe Daily; moving the rear reflector allowed the seat post to drop about 2" (she's 5' 3" but has incredibly short legs!)


----------



## simon.r (3 Jul 2012)

Thorn do a lot of hub gear equipped frames, they may have something suitable, but not cheap.

Leftfield option - get an EBB fitted to an old steel frame and equip it with a Shimano Alfine or Nexus hub gear.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (6 Jul 2012)

Sorry...gotta say, when I first read the thread title, I thought..hmmmm, sounds like a decent exchange as long as you get a full carbon jobbie!

I'll get my coat then..........


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Jul 2012)

Well? £50 or £1500???


----------

